# D&D Armageddon: The Blood Wars are over & Sigil has fallen - dead thread



## Paka (Feb 1, 2004)

_What is this?_

*This is a writing exercise which will be written as if it were an adventure log.

I will take the plot request of one of the first five posters who suggests a story direction.  I will start the next post with the quote from the post that will be used as inspiration.  Thus this will be a somewhat collaborative effort, like fans in the front row yelling suggestions at the actors as they go through a play (no rotten fruit, please).*


*The Set-Up*

The Blood Treaty was signed when the Demons and Devils realized that if they had focused their energies spent warring towards taking over the Planes, rather than fighting each other, the worlds would be theirs by now. Some digging and Divining uncovered the Blood Wars as a conspiracy wrought by a cabal of Good Gods just after the beginning of time. 

No one was sure who the first Wizard who attempted to summon a Demon or Devil after the Blood Treaty. He only wanted an Imp familiar but instead got the united hordes of the Abyss and Hell. Ambitious Paladins who always wanted to cleanse the lower planes need wait no longer; the lower planes have come to them. 

The last remnants of the Blue Sun Empire, the Illithid armies that created the Githyanki and Githzarai have begun traversing the planes and the spheres. They have linked minds with powerful entities, trying to create an alliance that can withstand the combines might of the layers of the Abyss and the many Hells.

Vecna clawed out his one remaining eye and has his most trusted Death Knight lopped off his remaining hand.  Now the Liche-God and his followers wander the planes as a blind prophet.

Sigil was taken after a month long siege.  The Lady of Pain retreated to her Maze. When her downtrodden citizens of Sigil, under the whip of Demons and Devils, pray to her, she was kicked out of Sigil due to the city's strict laws on dieties.  Through the Mazes and Labyrinths of the World wanders the Lady of Pain with her ragtag retinue, looking for heroes bold enough to take her city back and save the cosmos. 

Once the Demons and Devils held the city they begin using its gates as staging grounds to destroy everything.  Plane after plane fall to Abyssal and Hellish forces. 

*The Characters*

*Balan * - 1st level Half-Orc Paladin - LG - In training at the Fortress-Cathedral of Nine Wells

The Paladin died defeating the Enemy.  His son resumed his place in the pantheon, taking up his alignment's seat in the Gods' Council.  Many worship the Paladin's Son, a religion that notes his growth and lessons while learning what it means to be a Lawful Good diety and sharing his pain at the less of his father.

Balan had trained hard to be a member of the Holy Order of the Paladin's son.  He was only an orphan, left on the cathedral steps, and so he didn't get the special regard initiates did when they were born to the order.  Naturally, these Paladins seen handing the calling down to a son as especially holy.  He would have been sent to the Cleric-hood but his swordarm was spied by the weaponsmaster and his training as a Paladin began.

He is a lage boy, well over six spans and weighing just over 4 stones due to his Orcish blood.  His jet black hair is cropped short for his helm and his eyes are likewise dark.  Balan smiles his boar-tooth grin easily and although his understanding of divinities is not particularly well wrought but his faith is deep and heartfelt.

The night before being ordained as full Paladins the 18 initiates were cloistered in the vaults beneath the Cathedral, so they might be kept away from all worldly distractions.  The boys meditated, knowing that before the night was through an elder Paladin, dressed in the traditional garb of a demon, complete with elaborate wooden mask would interrupt their prayers.  He would offer them three pieces of silver to turn from their holy road.

It was an old ritual, always carried out but tonight it would go horribly wrong and these 18 intiates would be tested with steel and blood on a night they had thought would be reserved for peace and meditation.


*Jin* - 1st level Human Sorcerer - NG - Arcane talented street-kid on the streets of Nine Wells

In the southern kingdoms they worship the Witch-Hunter, who burns those who use arcane magic and does not grant his Clerics Divine magic until they are proven and shriven for decades.  The Witch-Hunter says this shall keep them safe from the tempation of all magics.

Jin and her mother got out of the southern kingdoms alive but her father wasn't so lucky.  He died defending their humble tower, where Jin's mother practiced sorcery in peace and solitude.  A few years later, Jin's mother succumed to a winter chill, but Jin always knew it was heartbreak that killed her mother.  When Jin found she had the Arcane Touch she practised hard, thinking the skill was her only heirloom from her dead ma.

Jin is a strong girl, with dirty blonde hair and a round face.  Her eyes sparkle when she is happy and flash like dragon's breath when she is angry.  Jin has a talent for Summoning, much as her mother did and hopes to bring great beings to this plane to aid in her liberations of the southern kingdoms.

For now, Jin works with the Nine Wells Watch, working with the gatekeepers and casting Detect Magic from a city-made want on suspicious folk, making sure the city is kept safe.  She was on duty with her captain when a man knocked on the gate door.  He was immaculately dressed in robes that were such a dark shade of red as to be black and he held his head high.

From the high gate tower, the Captain turned to Jin and asked, "Jin, put the wand on this one.  He might what you would see if you looked in a crystal ball and asked for sleaze."

Jin smiled at her captain's instincts, which were harder on visitors the later the hour.  She pointed her wand, knowing the visitor couldn't see her but feeling that he was perceiving her act.  The magical auras made her squint.

"How many?"  the guard asked.

Jin gaped.  "Nineteen, captain."

*Sorrea * - 1st level Half-Elven Ranger - CG -  Apprentice Ranger in the Saintswood

Some say Robin Folkenbow is the bastard son or daughter of the Paladin.  Robin's followers do not care what his heritage might be.  He is a good and caring diety, lending strength to the people who pray at the Folkbow altar.

Sorrea made her living with her aunt, trapping and hunting in the royal forest and making certain that the poaching never endangered the forest's delicate balance.  Her aunt taught her to fire a bow and use a spear.  She taught her to identify the different mushrooms, roots and droppings and how to keep warm in the winter and cool in the summer.

Sorrea is a lithe girl, with long red hair tied back in a braid down her back.  Her eyes are always scanning a room as if the people in it were a stag she is hunting.  She likes people well enough but often sees them as too complicated and longs for the life in the forest, without the nonsense that seems to follow friends and family.

Sorrea picked up the trail of several deer heading towards the city, fleeing something.  One of the stags had crashed into a tree in his haste, leaving a piece of antler on the rough bark.  When she showed it to her aunt she frowned, not knowing what to make of it.  "Dragon," Sorrea asked, trying to think of what could frighten a herd of deer like that.  Her aunt responded by silently following their backtrail.

The trail led to a Wizard's tower.  The Wizard was an old friend of her aunt and Sorrea believed that sometimes they would keep each other warm during the winter months.  As Sorrea worked up the nerve to ask her aunt what she saw in men a flash of lightning came from within.

Her aunt grabbed her shoulders.  "Sorrea, listen to me carefully.  Go to Nine Wells, tell the wall captain that the Wizard's Tower is in danger."

Sorrea sneered.  "I want to stay and help you, aunt."  Her aunt's response, a brutal slap across the face took Sorrea by surprise.

"Do as I say, girl."  Her aunt slid from the trail into the woods, stalking towards the tower.  Sorrea rubbed her face and knew this would be the last time she would ever see her aunt alive but nonetheless, she started towards Nine Wells to complete her aunt's final wish.

*Manch * - 1st level Dwarven Rogue - CE - Streetwise cutpurse on the streets of Nine Wells

The Paladin defeated the Enemy and that seat on the Gods' Council was empty for what seemed like an eternity.  Some even said that there were only eight Gods now and the world had no need for a ninth but the Wizards and Clerics who studied the heavens and alignments were not convinced the heavens could change so quickly.

Manch made his living on the street of Nine Wells.  It was a prosperous city with wealth coming in and out all of the time.  So long as the crimes weren't against the wrong people and weren't too regularly practiced, crime could be done here with fair regularity.  Manch's clan disowned his father for oath-breaking and Manch's family are craftsman, lock-makers in the Guilder District of the city.

Manch is a square bit of muscle with a black beard kept short and a black hair that frames his face in two ponytails.  His father always speaks of honor but so far as Manch can tell, honor only got his father banished and branded and so he makes no oaths and keeps none.

Sometimes he get's sailors drunks and sells them to ships for crew.  By the time they sober up they are out at sea.  Sometimes when he is desperate he cracks fools over the head with the butt of his axe, so's not to attract the wrong kind of attention.  He killed a man in a barfight some years ago, but to Manch's credit, the other man drew a knife in what was to be a nice clean brawl.  Manch planted his handaxe in the man's thigh and heard later than he had bled to death.

Manch would often pray to his victim's grave, not refering to his name, but only as fool.  He was thinking that he himself would die in much this fashion.  "Greetings, fool.  Just another night in the alleys.  I feel something coming, though.  I feel something like a tidal wave of opportunity.  Don't know what it is.  Can't rightly say.

"Whatever it is, fool, watch my back for a time.  I can make something of myself, show my pa that no oaths are necessary to live a rich life.  Soon enough I'll join you in the feast hall and we'll continue our fight.  Perhaps this time you won't be fool enough to draw steel on a Dwarf.  Neh?"

Manch got off of his knees to go about his evening's activities.  They would probably amount to a few stolen purses and a dramatic conclusion in a whore's arms.

Manch didn't pray to be heard by Gods and so was surprised when a chilling voice called from the graveyard's shadows.  _"A tidal wave of opportunity you say?  Well spoken, young master Dwarf.  You have no idea how right you are.  Listen closely..."_




Ideas?


----------



## Paka (Feb 1, 2004)

The spheres floated in the middle of the room, allowing the room's holy audience to see the damage being done.  Once the spheres made sweet music and the celestial servants who now studied the map with urgent intensity would do their Gods' bidding with glee.  These days were darker and now the spheres were merely a battle map, more complicated than humanity's most ambitious mathematics or arcane formulas.

A Solar with deep blue skin and platinum wings pointed at a speck on the moving map.  "I am noticing a new beach-head there.  What is it?"

A Trumpet Archon, used to reading the map quickly and accurate during her enternity serving as a divine messenger replied, "It is a small Prime.

"They once had a trinity pantheon but then the trinities split into trinities again and now there are nine, one for each of the great alignments upon which our tapestry hangs.  A century ago a lesser incarnation of Heironeous was banished from the world while vanquishing a vassal of Vecna.  Now Heironeous' son rules in his stead."

"Son?" asked a Planetar, peering from beneath his emerald brows and cradling a Holy Avenger as if it were a babe in swadling clothes.

"Metaphorically speaking," the Messenger replied.

The Planetar looked at the world with renewed interest.  "With a young Demi-God of a Paladin, newly ascended to full Godhood, serving as their envoy of the Law and the Good this world will be a ripe for the Blood Armies.  I will lead a force to stem the tide."

The Solar with Platinum wings, superior in rank to everyone in the room, spoke softly but with the force of Holy Mandate behind every word.  "Their forays into the Beastlands, particularly Brux, are becoming more and more aggressive.  Our Divinations have uncovered that through domination of this plane they could bend the very beasts in the Prime Material Plane to their will.  Would you see every ancient Elvish wood in all of the worlds turn against our cause?  Would you see what Hell could do with Treants, giving time and will?"

The Planetar held his blade up, an offering, showing deference.  "My General, your word is the Mandate and I hold no doubt to its holiness."

"I expect no less, Sword Angel.  You will lead the forces to Karasuthra, lowest level of the Beastlands, land of eternal moonlight.  Gather what minions you need to hold it until reinforcements arrive.  The lower region of the Beastlands is where its most ferocious nocturnal predators are kept and I am loathe to allow the Blood Armies that kind of breeding stock."

Orders were given and Angels flew to their positions.  The Emerald skinned Planetar looked at the map while his minions: Aasimar-blooded Satyrs, Centaur Paladins and Swanmay battle-Clerics.  He served a Treant-God known as the Elder Ring, whose branches spanned worlds and whose rings held millenea.  

"Sword Angel of the Elder Ring, we are ready," his leutenant, a Swanmay Cleric, the Abbotess of their order.  

"I want to make sure we are not followed,"  the Sword Angel asserted.

The Cleric cocked her head.  "M'lord?"

"There is a gate to the Beastlands here.  It hasn't been used for many centuries but I wish to make sure none use it to follow us.  Bad enough they will be using their spells and any Gates they have in Sigil but I won't have them walking through from their recent soft Prime battle."

"But the Holy One said..."

The Planetary smiled and put his helm over his bald green head.  "I heard him and we are obeying the Mandate.  My sword could do no wrong while I wield it and for now my sword will take this low road to the Beastlands.  It will do us good to see how the Primes are faring in this planar siege and while there we will lend what help we can."


----------



## Whitey (Feb 1, 2004)

First off, Whitey really likes *Riddle of Midnight and congratulations are in order there - it's not so much the combination of rules system and setting as it is your ability to make those elements mean something, something major, to both your players and the readers here.

For suggestions here, a couple spring to mind.  Keep in mind, these are suggestions, for you to make of them what you will.
Flayers are spawned from the communal elder brain pool.  Nothing new there.  When they are, they inherit a very cogent and cohesive ancestral memory - the experiences and recolletions of a squidface some ten generations earlier are recalled nearly as readily as what a particular one saw or thought this morning.  This is all shared telepathically with one another, and instilled when the tadpoles mature.  Makes them a real pain in the butt - kill one, and another that thinks the same about you and recalls the earlier death could take its place.  This also makes them useful, as they might know what concords and rites bring together fundametally incompatable fiends, and how to undo those.

Now that Sigil is still smoldering (thanks for dumping that railroading contrivance) other outsiders are seeking to preserve their investments - or their existance.  Celestial hosts rally where they can, though they are spread far too thin.  They surrender nothing, but foot by foot and plane by plane their valor leads to ruin, and their sacred light is slowly dimming in the multiverse.  The primogenitors, mighty forefathers of races found on the primes (like Yeenoghu for example, but hopefully with better dispositions here) turn their attention from those planes where their species is dominant, putting plans in motion to preserve their cherished creations - and perhaps all of creation.
If you're looking for plot directions:

1 - The black fleet.  The River Styx is channeled to other realms via diabolic architecture and slave labor on an unfathomable scope. Lothic beings join the ranks of fiends en masse.  Commend your souls to better hands, as the entire spectrum of evil is on the rise, looking to assert dominion.  This alliance must be sundered, whatever it takes.

2 - Emissaries of monstrous races seek a new haven where they might discuss plans to postpone such doom. The primogenitors suggested above have very concrete goals, which may not prove at all compatable.  Only squidly telepathic abilities and insights, coupled with the most vaunted diplomatic skills, can prevent a general melee.  Treating with the exalted ambassador of landsharks could be a harrowing experience.

3 - To cement the alliance between devil and demon, the powers and potentates of each realm simply exchanged places.  The baleful gazes of Demogorgon, for example, now fall on the plane of Dis.  By doing so, they are ensured at least a modicum of loyalty in that their valued captive souls are all ransomed, and to forfeit these by betrayal is to forfeit everything.  This may  provide a means not only to stop this apocalyptic horde, but to unseat them once and for all.

Take any or all of these you'd wish.  There's a lot that could come of them, and the interplay between their various elements.  Ultimately the goal is a story that's complex and evolving, where a great deal hangs on every decision - and not every decision is as palatable as it might seem.

And people think Midnight is scary....*


----------



## Paka (Feb 1, 2004)

Whitey said:
			
		

> First off, Whitey really likes *Riddle of Midnight and congratulations are in order there - it's not so much the combination of rules system and setting as it is your ability to make those elements mean something, something major, to both your players and the readers here.*



*

Thanks, Whitey.  I'm glad Whitey likes it.



			
				Whitey said:
			
		


			For suggestions here, a couple spring to mind.  Keep in mind, these are suggestions, for you to make of them what you will.
		
Click to expand...



Thanks for the suggestions.  Damming up the River Styx is an awesome idea.  Thanks for sending it in.



			
				whitey said:
			
		


			Now that Sigil is still smoldering (thanks for dumping that railroading contrivance)
		
Click to expand...



I love Sigil and the Planescape setting but I'm interested in the different facets of D&D that we've accumulated through the years and editions and now they become a mythology onto themselves.  That is kinda neat and is worth sending through its own apocolypse.*


----------



## Cheiromancer (Feb 1, 2004)

I think NPCs should make plentiful use of the following spell.  Of course, one would have to research the _permanency_ application for it, too.  That would cost as much as a 9th level spell, and another 4,500 xp.  Seal off the heavens, and un-conquered worlds.  Eventually the demons and devils will get back to fighting each other... right?

To see the original, check out The Netbook of Planes (Spells: Seal Plane).

*Seal Plane*
Abjuration 
*Level:* Clr 9, Sor/Wiz 9 
*Components:* V, S 
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes 
*Range:* See text 
*Effect:* Whole plane 
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level 
*Saving Throw:* None 
*Spell Resistance:* No 

Casting _seal plane_ while on a plane prevents all dimensional travel both to and from the plane for the duration of the spell. You must be on the plane you are sealing for this spell to work. Forms of movement barred by _seal plane_ include _astral projection, blink, dimension door, ethereal jaunt, etherealness, gate, lesser gate, maze, minor plane shift, plane shift, shadow walk, teleport, teleportation circle_ and similar spell-like or psionic abilities. This spell also affects _portals_ and other magical items that permit planar travel. 

_Seal plane_ does not interfere with the movement of creatures already in ethereal or astral form when the spell is cast, nor does it block extradimensional perception or attack forms such as a basilisk's gaze. Also, it does not prevent summoned creatures from disappearing at the end of a summoning spell. 

*XP Cost:* 3,000 XP.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Feb 2, 2004)

Hope I'm not jumping the gun here.

It seems as if the main characters are the "physical" embodiment of the particular deity mentioned in their character history.

Balan - The Paladin
Jin - The Witch Hunter
Sorrea - Robin Folkenbow
Manch - The Enemy

Are they destined to be "avatars" or recipticles of power for the deities that they are modeled after? I am adverse to this idea, but that is my own personal preference.

On another note, I have always been intrigued by "risen" fiends. Perhaps another character can be introduced, a "risen" fiend who joins the main characters in their attempts to stop the spreading of the devils and demons.


----------



## Fevil (Feb 2, 2004)

What about the Yugoloths? Would they continue their mercenary ways or realise that this is THE END or watch quietly from a distance, looking for a way to end up on top after the smoke clears?

I personally like the idea of clandestine meetings with desperate Celestials who are looking for ANY edge they can get their hands on.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 13, 2004)

Elaborating on ideas 1 and 3 mentioned above.  In retrospect, idea 2 and the whole primogenitor thing is kinda lame.  It was included mostly to give a sense of scope to the troubles, and what the fiendish army can accomplish - if left unchecked, they threaten every being on every plane.

Flooding the Styx through Sigil itself would be suitably cataclysmic .  Magic things dropped in it lose dweomer, people lose their memories, and objects begin to decay in the planar-aligned heartless NE ambivalence of it.  As it flows around, Sigilites start to despair, to forget or abandon the delicate balance that Sigil depends on to work, and that's when they start to venerate 'the lady', leading to her discomfit.  In doing so, the strict planar confines of the city start to crumble as well.
Making a circuit of the river gets the fiends continuous access to wherever they want to go.  Portals can't be closed on it, as it's part of several planes in and of itself.  By suddenly opening a portal to an un-invaded plane, the fiends get an awesome surprise attack as the Styx rushes in, followed by the army itself.  This could also be the 'tidal wave of opportunity' the ghostly voice says to the dwarf.

Now, the real cleverness.  To back up the Blood Treaty, to be sealed by the blood of all innocents, the archdevils, demon princes, etc., must work together.  How to ensure they do?  They're too strong to be threatened, too wily to be duped, and simply too wicked to be trusted.  They must invest something they can't forsake.  Their whole plane.
As immensely powerful as they are, they need certain things, things only an abyssal/infernal plane provides.  Fiendish underlings to do their bidding.  A convenient base to hoard their trophies and visit their depravities on the just.  Most of all, they need the consigned souls of their plane.  These are meat and drink to them, and source of their fell power.  Whoever forfeits their part in the pact forfeits their plane. By moving the fiendish thrones about, they are ensured that each fiend does their utmost, and the treaty remains unbroken.  Now everything is at stake.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 17, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Vecna clawed out his one remaining eye and has his most trusted Death Knight lopped off his remaining hand.  Now the Liche-God and his followers wander the planes as a blind prophet.





I don't know what's happened over recent years (I'm a 2ed player), but last I heard, wasn't Vecna trapped in Ravenloft?  Not trying to be a nuiscence (?sp) or anything.


----------



## Paka (Feb 17, 2004)

Noskov said:
			
		

> I don't know what's happened over recent years (I'm a 2ed player), but last I heard, wasn't Vecna trapped in Ravenloft?  Not trying to be a nuiscence (?sp) or anything.




I'm not trying to be a jerk, here but, I could care less where he's supposed to be according to canon.  For purposes of this story, that's where he's at.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 17, 2004)

*Apologies*



			
				Paka said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be a jerk, here but, I could care less where he's supposed to be according to canon.  For purposes of this story, that's where he's at.
> 
> Thanks for reading.





Obviously I offended.  Seems to be my specialty.  Anyway, I am sorry and I do like the story.


----------



## Paka (Feb 17, 2004)

Noskov said:
			
		

> Obviously I offended.  Seems to be my specialty.  Anyway, I am sorry and I do like the story.




You really did not offend.  I'm sorry if I was curt.

Hopefully, I will update this story hour soon.

Really, I wasn't offended and didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## pogre (Feb 18, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> You really did not offend.  I'm sorry if I was curt.
> 
> Hopefully, I will update this story hour soon.
> 
> Really, I wasn't offended and didn't mean to be rude.




Group HUG  

Back to the writing chair with you Paka. Somebody hand me that whip!


----------



## Calim (Mar 12, 2004)

much needed bump here


----------



## Calim (Mar 12, 2004)

my input would be that you not forget that there are several planes other then Greyhawk that would also need to be visited

hinthint Krynn


----------



## Sirian (Sep 5, 2004)

*Sigil*

What does the forces of "good" do about Sigil, the portals at that place goes everywhere. Hard to defend oneself when the enemy can attack virtually any plane at any time.

I thought that it was the Lady of Pain who created and enforced the rule about deities in Sigil, am I wrong?

Great idea, I have played a similar campaign.

You could use some of the characters from the computergames that are based on the D&D settings, such as Baldurs Gate and Planscape Torment.


----------



## DmQ (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, nice little intro. I don't have much to add, except I am very interested in where this goes!


----------



## Toras (Sep 6, 2004)

The Lady of Pain enforces the Law against Dieties & Archfiends (in cannon at least, by barring the portals or Flaying the dieties in question.)

I am interested as to how this siege was accomplished, as the Lady can simply cut off portals (all of them). And since she neither cares for her subjects nor requires anything that might resemble sustance.  Add this to the fact that many of the more powerful casters are able to simply conjure food, water, and remove their need for air.  This might lead to food riots and death among the Hive and Lower quarters but it would have little effect on the Lady who bars the gates to the cage. 

Beyond this, how would you hold Sigil?  Pit fiends on up are barred from the city of doors, by the same rules that you said would force out the Lady.
By extrapilation, the immutablity of Sigil's portals would also be kept as a property of the city.  So now you have a staging point (admittedly a farely good ones) but the problem becomes, many of those portals are 2 way.  And Sigil portals cannot be sealed or barred on either end.  

Now many of your troops are stuck in a centeral place where the enemy (Small groups of celestials, Adventurers, Neutrals, etc.) can hit them from any and every direction.  That would actually be kind of cool to watch, as level 15+ adventures, or non-barred planars strike like the Vietcong against the Baatezu and Tanarri.  The cost in "lives" would be staggering just to maintain nominal control of the city.  It would likely devolve into a Seravo like warzone, with no group having the resources city complete.  

Other questions. Who is leading this army of Evil? Who has enough prescenese that both groups would follow them as a cohessive enough force?  What is their command structure?  How are they supporting their war efforts?  Communication? Supply Lines?, etc.

Can they even dent Ysgard (with automatically True Resing Petitioner Armies that are fully trained)? Can they move in Elysium (The plane activalely manipulates its struture to prevent them from committing evil, how fast you travel = how good you are)? Do they even dare Mount Celestia (7th layer being what it is)

How are the Elemental Lords reacting to the horde? The Rilamani?  Slaadi? Modrons aka Primus?


----------



## Paka (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for your interest in the SH.  Unfortunately, it was going to be a writing exercise and then I got some writings gigs that took precedance.  Now I'd rather write about games that are really happening or write pieces that I can attempt to sell.

There is a fairly long thread over on the General Boards that might still be kickin' around in which many folk got together and debated the cosmological issues at hand.

Thanks for the bumps and the interest but this thread is dead.  

I will soon be contributing to the Paladin Gunslingers thread and some day I hope to finish my Midnight SH.

Thanks for reading.


----------

